# Remap clear button.



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

So I was running BAMF Forever and for the most part I like it. Everything is smooth and things look good. The only problem I have (A slight one albeit) is that the clear button just looks weird going all the way across. So I was wandering if someone could point me in the direction to remap it myself or post a .zip that fixes it.


----------



## GokuDomo (Aug 22, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> So I was running BAMF Forever and for the most part I like it. Everything is smooth and things look good. The only problem I have (A slight one albeit) is that the clear button just looks weird going all the way across. So I was wandering if someone could point me in the direction to remap it myself or post a .zip that fixes it.


This might sound funny but I don't recall seeing a clear button... Would you mind posting a screenshot for me?


----------



## SPD (Jul 18, 2011)

GokuDomo said:


> This might sound funny but I don't recall seeing a clear button... Would you mind posting a screenshot for me?


He's talking about the one that comes up when there's a notification in the pull-down bar. I would like a mod that brings it to it's stock position as well.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

SPD said:


> He's talking about the one that comes up when there's a notification in the pull-down bar. I would like a mod that brings it to it's stock position as well.


Exactly. Doesn't seem like there is much interest for it, but hopefully Eris or Adryn will see this and whip something up.


----------



## trapntan (Jul 16, 2011)

In the meantime you can try Darkhorse, clear button is right and I love the theme. My .02

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------

